# Johnson's Beach Pompano but late for work



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I stopped by Johnson's Beach this morning on the way to work and walked down to the beach and as I approached the water I saw a small school of Pompano coming from the West. One short cast and two bounces of the jig and a "Ton of Bricks" hit and I'm on. Get him to the beach and get another shot a a couple of followers, and hook up again. 2 on the sand. Wait in the same spot for less than 10 minutes and here they come again, I get 1, and no followers. Maybe 20 minutes later I get a shot at a single and don't hook up on the 1st cast but get him fired up enough on the second cast that he eats. 4 on the sand. I waited 30 more minutes and I had to get to work. Largest fish probably around 3 pounds. 

Final Tally:

5 Cast, 4 hook ups- 4 very nice Pompano. That is a first for me, I don't think I have ever had such a hookup to Cast ratio. 

I love sight fishing, it adds so much moreto see the fish get fooled.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

can't beat that! :toast


----------



## shtbrd1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Is it true that in the fall the Pompano are moving west to east for the most part? I have sight fished for them in the spring, but never fall....is it pretty much the same thing?

Thanks-


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Based on my experience, Yes, Fall run Pompano migrateprimarilyWest to East. There are usaully a couple of other things that are different as well. 

The fish seem to be larger than the spring run fish.

They taste Sweet, compaired to the Spring runfish. (could be coming from Mississippi)

I think they run more shallow, are closer to the beach. 

They seem to turnmore Yellow in the icechest, likespring fish do. 

Regardless, my family loves em, spring or fall, and I like catching em. I don't ever get any fuss aobut going Pompano fishing.


----------



## arthurpete (Oct 10, 2007)

i wish i could hook up one right now, excellente!

So........what was the jig tipped with?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

1/4oz White EggheadConnor Jig with Orange Speckled head and Orange Maraboo Eggsack not Tipped. The Finest Fall Pompano Jig I have ever fished. 

I usaully tip with the smallest Gulp Sand Flea, but was not tipping today. I was on the way to work and I didn't want to get any questionable odor on me. 

In all seriousness, that jig is the best fall jig I have ever used.


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

I have never been to johnsons beach.....isnt it over in destin? I always fish on okaloosa island. do you have to pay to fish @ johnsons?

reading this post got me fired up as hellllllll........:hoppingmad


----------



## Joe Fink (Sep 28, 2007)

Johnsons beach is on Perdido Key.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *pompom (10/10/2007)*I have never been to johnsons beach.....isnt it over in destin? I always fish on okaloosa island. do you have to pay to fish @ johnsons?
> 
> reading this post got me fired up as hellllllll........:hoppingmad




I know what you mean. Watching those fish follow that slowly bouncing jig and take it in shallow close to the beach and then running 50 yards when they feel the hookset, is nothing but cool. I think the fish that you have to work are more fun to catch than the ones that just jump on the jig. The last one I caught this morning was just shy of getting his dorsal fin out of the water when he ate, and he was reefed up as all get out.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Garbo, that is an awesome report, got me all pumped up thinking about sight fishing.

Josh


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job on the pomps curtis:clap fine eats right there. thanks for the report...i know the reds and pomps are going to be running through november out there. 

i've found that any southerly flow of wind/waves were the best times to get them. in between cold fronts when the winds start clocking around from the south you can get them....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

that is the best surf fishing report i've read in a while!!!...

sight fishing is addictive!!!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Excellent!!! The best excuse to be late for work... heck, just call in sick......


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

agreed best surf report in a while 

cant wait to get back and get to pomp fishin


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

congrats 

Is there a red tide down there now ?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report Curtis!!!! wish I could give the same....still haven't got the boat back out...:crying...(consentrating on the hunting)


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report.



It's good to hear that some 'run and gun' POmpano fishermen still exist. I sight fish using UL and have a ball.



As far as not using sandfleas so the boss can't tell: Where do you work that the boss smells your hands? Just funning!



Another dead giveaway is wet pant legs! You could wear waders, but they wrinkle your pants.



I learned to long cast so I can stand on dry sand and fish. Oh yes, sand in shoes is another thing; empty them before entering the workplace. I keep a pair of short boots in thecar in case of 'emergencies'.



I made a multi-piece surf rod to fit into a brief case in case that I was attacked by Pompano nad other fish while servicing a beachside resident.



I have a ball fishing, but not really as much as I'm now my own boss(retired). Like stealing your own watermelons: they taste better out of another guy's field. C2



C2


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Reply Charlie,

Thanks for the advice about tipping, I don't always worry about it and I have had some strange looks during the day after using gulp, andSandfleas don't smell as loud and seem to be more likely to wash off. Gulp don't hardly wash off. 

Do you sight fish Johnson's Beach?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Another dead giveaway is fishing tackle in front shirt pockets. If you catch someone staring at you funny; you've been busted!



Don't forget to remove your fishing cap and leave it in the car. This also invokes curious s stares. C2


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

nice report and glad to here someone is catching fish


----------

